# Apple Smoked Amish Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (May 12, 2011)

Have a couple small blocks of cheese going to cold smoke with apple.

Amish old style swiss and horseradish.








2 hours first then i will look at the color. If not what i like another hour. Vac seal, date and label for later. I have some smoked cheese thats vac sealed for a year now.....MMMMMMM


----------



## Bearcarver (May 12, 2011)

NEPAS,

I'm interested to see how that horseradish cheese gets.

I included a block of that in my last cheese batch, and it got a kinda sour taste. It was strange. I didn't care for it. All the other cheeses in the batch were great!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 12, 2011)

I did a block of horseradish about a month ago and loved it.  I wonder if it depends on the cheese itself?  I used the Oak Bourbon Barrel for that cheese.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 12, 2011)

Just add todays cold smoke cheese to the 50 lbs i have in the fridge.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 12, 2011)

50 lbs.? You can send some down to me for an independent taste test!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 12, 2011)

Went to help my neighbor.....OH [email protected]

THE CHEESE

Got some good color so these are getting sealed, marked and dated and put way in back to mellow and age.  Yes i did cut the blocks in half about 10 mins into the smoke.


----------



## scarbelly (May 12, 2011)

They look great man


----------

